

Brand/Marketing Advice Available - Reformed Ad Guy - tdslj

Creative Director for top-5 global digital ad agency based in SF offering marketing advice to startups. First session is free. If you like what you get, we can discuss how to take things from there. My background: First, ten years of traditional, madison avenue type agencies in the USA, Netherlands and UK. Now deeply involved in digital, social and mobile marketing for Very Big Brands that you have heard of.<p>I have to be coy as I have a day job. But if this ends up being interesting, I might just leave it.<p>To be clear, I have little to no Valley experience. I don't know any VC's. But I'm smart,I've created and planned brand launches and ad campaign for beers, cars, shoes, software and even razor blades for chrissakes. I'm brand-literate and I get technology. (most of it at least. I still can't figure out what Hadoop is)<p>Interested parties should reach out to @reformedadguy
======
tirrellp
Im interested. I reached out to you via twitter.

